

Show HN: Webmon.com, a Pingdom alternative - halayli
https://webmon.com/#

======
halayli
For the curious, frontend is Django, and backend agents are in C++.

Lthread & Lthread CPP heavily used in Webmon for network programming.

[http://lthread-cpp.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](http://lthread-
cpp.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)

[http://lthread.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](http://lthread.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)

